# Boosting an E46 330ci



## latino1ny (Feb 23, 2008)

My ultimate plans are to have a boosted 330ci. Why? Because I can't quite afford an M3 and I want something in that range. Plus I want something slightly sleeper. But with the cost of the M3 and the amount it would raise my insurance and then the maintenance on it, I wouldn't be able to afford it. So a boosted 330 is more practical for me. However, a330 is only putting down 225hp. My goal is 400+ to the wheels (on a dyno)

So my question to all your boost guru's out there. Is there any kits (either supercharged or turbo) that will get me where I want to be? I don't want 400hp at the motor, I want it at the wheels.

Active Autowerke has a kit "E46 330 Twin Screw Supercharger Kit" for $8,500 that almost meets my wishes. However it has 2 different power ratings on their website which confuses me. First says it makes 393 BHP @ 8-9 psi boost level. Now 393 BHP is made at the engine, I'm looking for 400+ WHP. So not quite there, but it also says (on the same page) Power: [email protected] rpm @ 9.5psi. However, this does not state whether it's BHP or WHP, (I'd assume BHP) which I think is not enough WHP still. 

So does anyone know of any other kits that produce 400+ WHP for the E46 330?

I'm not looking for answers like "custom turbo" because like I said, if I had the money I'd buy an M3. I'm looking for something that's already designed and tested on these cars and is marketed.


----------



## latino1ny (Feb 23, 2008)

nothing? Come on guys


----------



## fr8tdog (Aug 14, 2009)

GO WITH THE AA SUPERCHARGER AND THEN INSTALL A 50 SHOT ZEX WET NITROUS KIT. A 50 WET SHOT ZEX NITROUS KIT IS SAFE, EASY, CHEAP, AND THE TORQUE IS MAJOR!!! ONLY DOWN FALL IS THE NITROUS WILL ONLY BE USED IN A STRAIGHT LINE AND YOU HAVE TO REFILL THE BOTTLE. IF YOU ONLY NEED ALL THAT POWER ONCE IN A WHILE THEN IT WOULD BE WOTH IT. PLUS IT'S A LOT OF FUN:thumbup: THE SWITCHES ARE KIND OF COOL TO. GOOD LUCK


----------



## fr8tdog (Aug 14, 2009)

Take a look at ess tuning...they make a great product that has been tested!!!!! I think you can get around 360 to the wheels with their kit and then you can always throw a 50 shot of nitrous on top of that. 

Joe


----------



## fr8tdog (Aug 14, 2009)

And it's on pump gas. The 600 hp supercharger i'm getting for my 06 z4m from ess is also on 93 octane!!!!!! Check them out!!!


----------



## 01sde39 (Jun 26, 2009)

A turbo and nitrous??? I don't think that the motor is gonna be able take all that power with stock internals and compression.


----------



## fr8tdog (Aug 14, 2009)

The VT3 kit upgrades to forged pistons and rods and lower compression. The stock crank of a Z4M is forged and doesn't get much stronger than that. The the S54 engine block is iron. The car won't have any trouble with all that power. HPF e46 M3's are running turbo's with over 1000 hp with only piston and rod mods with no problems.


----------



## fr8tdog (Aug 14, 2009)

as far as the 330ci running an ESS supercharger....not a problem. A small 50 wet shot on top of that won't either if you set it up right and don't get stupid!!! Upgrading the pistons and rods is always a good idea if your going starting adding a lot of boost.


----------



## Activ3two8 (Dec 17, 2009)

The production SC kit putting out the most whp is going to be the AA level II C38 kit. The ESS TS2 makes ~35whp less. There is also the TT turbo kit, which makes ~315whp, and when stg2 is released it will make ~360whp. www.e46nonm.com


----------

